# Mustang maxx residual



## havlikn (Aug 31, 2019)

I am planning on spraying mustang max this year for help controlling SWD flies. What type of residual coverage, if any, does this chemical provide? Thank you


----------



## srcorndog (Aug 31, 2019)

I stop spraying 66 days before harvest
I Like mustang max pricy but works


----------



## BigH (Sep 1, 2019)

havlikn said:


> I am planning on spraying mustang max this year for help controlling SWD flies. What type of residual coverage, if any, does this chemical provide? Thank you



The active ingredient in mustang maxx is Zeta-cypermethrin*S-Cyano. Is that the same ingredient in new liquid sevin? Sevin doesn't list the S-cyano suffix. 

The average half life on zeta-cyp on foliage is 5 days. Sun, water, and oxygen break it down.

H


----------



## Bobp (Sep 8, 2019)

Zero residual. 
Very low Pre Harvest Interval.
It's one of the best broad tools out there......be sure to watch your modes of action and try to rotate them.......thinks of the utmost importance with SWD....

The PHI for grapes is 1 day....

Always read the lable.....its available if you Google it...


----------



## Bobp (Sep 8, 2019)

Remember also when t key targeting SWD to follow a program......

I spray at dusk, this protects the bees, and hits SWD while most active.....also catches Japanese Beetles clustered for the night...


----------

